# MobiScribe



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone else seen this:

https://www.mobiscribe.com/product/

Basically it's an eReader/notepad in one. And it can handle both mobi and epub type files, including Amazon books. It's android based and runs android apps.

Looks intriguing ... if you order now it says it ships in August ....


----------

